# Which brand for mk677?



## zariph (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello

Which brands are gtg for mk677? Also what do you experience when using it?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

zariph said:


> Hello
> 
> Which brands are gtg for mk677? Also what do you experience when using it?


 *http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/*

Selective androgen receptor modulators or SARMs are a novel class of androgen receptor ligands. They are intended to have the same kind of effects as androgenic drugs like anabolic steroids but be much more selective in their action and considered to possess less unwanted side effects.

As with most performance or physique enhancing products some suit better for some goals than others.

So this is a very brief guide/identification process to help assist you in your research, and only based on opinion and feedback as opposed to any actual scientific studies.

*Ostarine / MK-2866*

This was along with Andarine the first SARM to become publicly known and of interest to bodybuilding.

Osta is probably best used during cutting phases as its strongest characteristic is the preservation of muscle tissue so an attribute particularly suited to a calorie deficit scenario.

For this reason it can be a great choice to stack with a more directly cutting orientated option such as S4 Andarine or GW-510516.

*S4 Andarine*

This along with GW is probably the most popular cutting choice. Like with Ostarine it was developed as a treatment to prevent muscle waste.If being compared to a traditional anabolic it might resemble Winstrol.

*LGD-4033*

LGD has shown the most ability of any SARM to put on size that could be considered a bulk. This will, of course, be dependent upon the diet used.

LGD-4033 is expected to produce the therapeutic benefits of testosterone with improved safety, tolerability.

*MK-677 / Ibutamoren*

Ibutamoren is a non-peptidic, potent, long-acting, orally-active, and selective agonist of the ghrelin receptor and a growth hormone secretagogue, mimicking the growth hormone-stimulating action of the endogenous hormone ghrelin.

This in turn makes it very flexible and able to serve purposes for both gaining and losing goals and always a good stacking option.

*GW-510516 / Cardarine*

This is commonly regarded as the fat burning SARM and therefore needless to say it is most popular on cutting cycles though there is a possibility it can sit nicely on a bulking cycle too in an effort to restrict fat gain and keep gains leaner.

*SR-9009 / Stenabolic*

This SARM is very good at boosting metabolic activity making it suitable for cutting, but also as it is reported to offer endurance benefits too can be considered versatile in use depending on ones goals and diet plan.

*RAD-140*

This SARM is potentially a medical alternative to testosterone therapy in males as it reacts on hormone receptors much in the same way as testosterone and without the documented side effects associated with large dosing of testosterone.Therefore, it would generally be considered as a better fit for bulking cycles and stack well with the likes of LGD-4033.

*YK-11*

This SARM is known to attach to the androgen receptor and is perhaps best considered as the myostatin inhibiting SARM and makes more follistatin.

It is arguably the most androgenic like SARM and most popular in bulking cycles.

*LIST OF POTENTIAL SARM SIDE EFFECTS*

VIRILIZATION - Female users need to pay close attention when using SARMS. Just like using steroids can cause the development of masculine features by reducing the femininity of the user, the same can happen when using SARMS. What makes a major difference is the fact that a female would have to use large doses of SARMS for a prolonged period of time in order to experience these symptoms. Therefore, in this regard SARMS are even less harmful than Anavar, which is known in the bodybuilding circles as the best steroid for women due to its mild side effects.

BALDNESS - For people who have a predisposition to balding, SARMS can speed up the process. Again, the same side effects a person can experience on steroids, apply to SARMS as well. The good thing when it comes to balding is that SARMS are not very androgenic, and balding is associated with products that have higher androgenic properties such as Dianabol and Anadrol. Therefore they are safer to use than steroids in this regard.

GYNECOMASTIA - The fact that SARMS have a 10:1 anabolic to androgen ratio makes them much safer to use when it comes to gynecomastia issues or water retention as well. The estrogen in your body will not raise significantly, and therefore the feminizing effects that occur when taking injectable testosterone or oral pills such as Dianabol don't have a chance to develop at moderate doses. If these side effects do occur, it is easy to treat them by taking an anti-estrogen such as Nolvadex, Clomid or Tribestan.

SUPPRESSION OF NATURAL TESTOSTERONE - SARMS can cause the suppression of natural testosterone if the cycle last for a long time (6-12 weeks, depending no the product). Ostarine can suppress natural testosterone production in a similar way that Winstrol does, as both products have a highly anabolic effect. A product called SARM S-23 should be avoided for this very reason, as it greatly supresses testosterone production in the body. Because of these potential side effects, it is advised to do a Post Cycle Therapy after longer cycles, and sometimes even after a cycle of 4-5 weeks as a general precaution.

BLURRED VISION - This side effect has caught the attention of many on the internet and spread like wildfire. No one wants to risk their vision for bigger muscles! This is a completely natural response. Some users of Ostarine on internet forums reported having this issue, that resolved after discontinuing the usage of the product. It is interesting that this side effect didn't occur in clinical trials, but it's still worth mentioning.

CONCLUSION

To sum up the SARMS side effects, they are generally the same ones that are associated with using steroids. The positive thing is that for a person to experience them it would a very non-sensical approach. For any reasonable person who uses these products at moderate doses and for a few weeks, there is no danger of serious side effects. I hope this article has helped you learn more about SARM side effects.


----------



## zariph (Jul 23, 2015)

thank you! Did you run any of the MK677 from Jwsupps?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

zariph said:


> thank you! Did you run any of the MK677 from Jwsupps?


 Not personally no, but I know they have a decent rep.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

zariph said:


> thank you! Did you run any of the MK677 from Jwsupps?


 yes

DNA is sound

youll get all the usual s**t: insatiable appetite, water retention out the ass, lethargy, sleeping like youre dead

all the usual MK stuff


----------



## zariph (Jul 23, 2015)

swole troll said:


> yes
> 
> DNA is sound
> 
> ...


 Hah okay, well you dont think thats its worth doing mk then?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

zariph said:


> Hah okay, well you dont think thats its worth doing mk then?


 Only if you control blood glucose with either a decent GDA or insulin

It does boost gh, increase appetite and massive improve sleep but the lethargy, water retention and effect on bg makes it a tough call

I use it with insulin (usually basal)

I've got some coming next couple days and I'll take slin with it one day and then berberine the other, repeat


----------



## zariph (Jul 23, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Only if you control blood glucose with either a decent GDA or insulin
> 
> It does boost gh, increase appetite and massive improve sleep but the lethargy, water retention and effect on bg makes it a tough call
> 
> ...


 Not heard anything about its effects og blood glucose, honestly most of the info I have is from the usual sarms forums... Im natty atm and thought that MK677 was a safe decent supplement to start with?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

zariph said:


> Not heard anything about its effects og blood glucose, honestly most of the info I have is from the usual sarms forums... Im natty atm and thought that MK677 was a safe decent supplement to start with?


 You won't build any muscle with it beyond what you would by just eating more

Even exogenous growth hormone won't build muscle without AAS

Basically you will be experiencing some sort of shutdown for any kind of appreciable unnatural gains

/ gear, sarms, pro hormones and gh or gh secretagogues combined with any of the first on this list or insulin


----------



## zariph (Jul 23, 2015)

swole troll said:


> You won't build any muscle with it beyond what you would by just eating more
> 
> Even exogenous growth hormone won't build muscle without AAS
> 
> ...


 Thx man! You helped me out a lot - appreacie it!


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Two best brands of mk-677 I've used are DNA Anabolics and dr.x biotech.

i personally don't get too much water retention, maybe 3-4 lbs but get nice fullness and feeling of well being, feel I recover from injuries faster and joints feel better. Love how it helps me sleep because I've always struggled to get a decent nights sleep in the past.


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

Sorry to hijack but does anyone know if this can accelerate the growth of cancer cells as have seen conflicting info. I have a blood cancer but no treatment as yet just blood tests to keep an eye on it. Dont think i would risk it even if it didnt make it worse was just curious


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Essexdan said:


> Sorry to hijack but does anyone know if this can accelerate the growth of cancer cells as have seen conflicting info. I have a blood cancer but no treatment as yet just blood tests to keep an eye on it. Dont think i would risk it even if it didnt make it worse was just curious


 @UK2USA has spoken to an Oncologist along these lines but I doubt he discussed this particular compound. I'm sure he'll chip in with what he knows though thanks


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> @UK2USA has spoken to an Oncologist along these lines but I doubt he discussed this particular compound. I'm sure he'll chip in with what he knows though thanks


 When I found out I had cancer, and discovered it has metastasized so quickly, like 0 to stage 4 in (apparently) no time, I asked my oncologist if using steroids could accelerate the growth of a cancerous tumor. I specifically asked if it could "accelerate" its growth, not cause it. He said, in his opinion, yes. He is a cancer specialist at one of the world's premier cancer treatment centers, one of only four designated as a "comprehensive cancer centers" in the entire US. Cancer is all he treats. He isn't your local GP using scare tactics, so I value his opinion. I was on 600mgs of test per week when I learned I had cancer, and had been for some time.

There were/are a lot of factors which could have contributed to my cancer, and I personally do not believe the Test "caused" my cancer, but I do believe it contributed to its rapid growth.


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> When I found out I had cancer, and discovered it has metastasized so quickly, like 0 to stage 4 in (apparently) no time, I asked my oncologist if using steroids could accelerate the growth of a cancerous tumor. I specifically asked if it could "accelerate" its growth, not cause it. He said, in his opinion, yes. He is a cancer specialist at one of the world's premier cancer treatment centers, one of only four designated as a "comprehensive cancer centers" in the entire US. Cancer is all he treats. He isn't your local GP using scare tactics, so I value his opinion. I was on 600mgs of test per week when I learned I had cancer, and had been for some time.
> 
> There were/are a lot of factors which could have contributed to my cancer, and I personally do not believe the Test "caused" my cancer, but I do believe it contributed to its rapid growth.


 Thats interesting to hear as when i spoke to my consultant i asked if trt would have any effect (also have low t) and she said it has no bearing but seems your doc is a lot more qualified. Any idea if mk677 or hgh makes it grow faster?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Essexdan said:


> Thats interesting to hear as when i spoke to my consultant i asked if trt would have any effect (also have low t) and she said it has no bearing but seems your doc is a lot more qualified. Any idea if mk677 or hgh makes it grow faster?


 No mate, I'm sorry, I dont.


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> No mate, I'm sorry, I dont.


 No worries but thanks a lot for your imput on the test and your own experience. Valuable info as always


----------

